# Video of two people fighting



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Heres a video of a High School fight.

The fight was kind of unequal, heh... LoL for some reason the black dude looked alittle older, and the white dude looked kind of skinny.

Rough fight

Fight


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

now that's a fight, no knives or whatsoever. but the little guy is kinda weak and overwhelmed by the big guy. I think the little guy should have some training with fisho...:laugh:

Nice vid!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nice :nod:


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

white boy got schooled

the black guy was totally in control from the first punch thrown, damn thats a beatin, at least it got broken up when it was obvious who won


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol white boy got his ass beat


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

both pussies


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Thats a pretty good one


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Thing I don't understand is why his friends didn't help him. There were about 30 people standing around him... Atleast 1 of e'm had to be his friend.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

nice vid.... yup thats a fight. the white boy got KNOCKED the FUNKed out!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice vid. Damn the white guy got whopped, I only threw 1 punch and that was teh first and he missed. He got a pretty good ass beatin.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

it looked like the other black kid stuck the boot in they both fought like pussies


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

seen it here before but he really gets a ass beating :nod:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Someone delete this, you all broke the first two rules. Now Mr. Durden says I gotta take your balls.

-PK


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

man I dunno what that guy was thinking. He didn't even look like he wanted to fight.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

It always seems to happen that when a guy starts getting beatup, the beatup guy will try to wrestle. The poor white guy didn't even know how to wrestle....but had enough strength to bring the black guy to the ground.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

the black guy was quick but he couldnt throw a punch to save his ass. he was punchin like a woman, you gotta pull back and jab not pound on em like your pounding on a table or something. I think they were both pussies and need more practice :laugh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ahhh.. brings back the old skool days..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

:laugh: LMOA white guy gets his ass beat, and thay black guy punches like a bitch


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they both fight like little p*ssy's

i wonder why the black was more slapin him and the white guy biting his nuts


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> the black guy was quick but he couldnt throw a punch to save his ass. he was punchin like a woman, you gotta pull back and jab not pound on em like your pounding on a table or something. I think they were both pussies and need more practice :laugh:


 lol seriously... i was like wtf is this kid doing, i dont know who taught either of them to fight.. no stamina either, when he was yelling at him his voice was squealing like a little girl







there both bitches imo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> I think they were both pussies and need more practice :laugh:










It's too bad that things like that need to happen for no reason. I have been in plenty of fights over the years and can tell you that both of them were truly weak. That fight should have ended in one shot if they knew what they were doing. The white guy threw a punch at left-field (not even close to the black guy) and the black guy hit like a girl (one punch flush like he did should have knocked that kid out or done some serious damage). It looked they were both peer pressured into it, neither seemed to eager to fight.....well towards the end the black guy seemed kinda into it with the whole "bitch talk".

Joe


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> pythonwill said:
> 
> 
> > the black guy was quick but he couldnt throw a punch to save his ass. he was punchin like a woman, you gotta pull back and jab not pound on em like your pounding on a table or something. I think they were both pussies and need more practice :laugh:
> ...


 hahahaa! "get up m**********r! get up bitch! get the f*ck up! get up bitch!"

p*ssy fight, but I gotta hand it to the black guy he got about 3 decent shots in, the first 2 and then 1 when he had him on the ground. But the kicking is for pussies!


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

That was pretty stupid. The white kid was acting like a bitch. I mean c'mon....I'm not a great fighter but those bitch slaps the black dude was throwing can't hurt that bad....especially with adrenaline. WTF: the kicking while the white kid was down was pretty gay.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

it was probably his first fight and he froze is what im thinking, not too sure why he would start it then lolol. if your gonna throw the first punch make sure its a good one lol


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

damn that white boy didnt have a chance


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

a beating dont make me chuckle that was to pussies in a fight tbh the black guy had speed and thats it ......the wernt even puches more like slaps you can tell because the white guy is fine at the end go stright up .in my eyes the white guy won............but there both pussies


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah. Whoever here has military training knows that wasn't technical fighting. I think that black guy was a p*ssy.... He was screaming like a girl and had to kick him in his head to do any damage... The white dude actually didn't get hurt it looked like. No bloody nose, or anything.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yep yur right the black dude sounded like a girl man yhe was just slapping the side of his head to wasnt calm at all he was on adrenalin boost silly uker


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

its funny as f*ck that at the end of the video when the white guys get his ass beat, all the white ppl start to leave :laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats funny,I guess atleast he didnt run,probually wished he did though


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

Both pussies... White boy can't swing period, black dude looked like he was humpin him at one point...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..i seened this fight in BACKYARD FIGHTS...but was he punching him or slapping him...


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I wonder what happened to the apple at the end.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree with joe they were both pussies the white guy could not hit a bus if he tried and the black guy well if he hit me with one of those i would have went down laughing then got up and kicked sh*t out of him.
dixon


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

The white guy was the one that call him out to fight, and also he must call aleast 10 of his friend to watch a beating (dam,... his friend really must hate him to not help him)







....


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

the white kid is lucky they stopped the black guy from knocking him out, but at least the white kid didn't back down. Even if he saw the black guy was bigger. he tried it is all that matters. win or lose. reminds me of my highschool years.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i've seen that before. It was funny. That black dude was fast with the fist man!


----------

